# Lip Piercing



## worldtravel (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi! I am a 21 yr old male who will be going to the American University of Sharjah next week to conduct research in the chemistry department for 6 months. I currently have a lip piercing and was wondering if it would be wise to remove it, or if people generally don't care if you have one. 

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sharjah is considerably more conservative than Dubai. My suggestion would be to remove it and suss out the people you are working with and then make our decision. If you rock up wearing it, you may find yourself pre-judged and that may be something that never goes away in all the time you are here.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

There has been an earlier thread that might help it was titled tattoos and can be found about page 35 or there abouts


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

make that page 37 not 35


----------

